# Leuke apps?

## DraaK

Nu ik mn Gnome-desktop heb draaien kan ik wat leuke applicaties gaan draaien. Wat vinden jullie nou, leuke, mooie, handige aaplicaties? En met applicaties bedoel ik dan applicaties voor maakt niet uit wat. Tools om je desktop op te leuken, imageviewer, office, mailclient, calendars, mediaplayers, etc, etc...

Misschien is t handig als je ook vermeld wat het tooltje doet. Anders blijf je zoeken.....Last edited by DraaK on Tue May 10, 2005 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ruben-

irssi - chat (IRC)

bitlbee -  msn (werkt dan wel via irssi ook)

mplayer - films

xmms - mp3

sylpheed - mail

nero - cd's schrijven (wel tegen betaling)

k3b - cd's schrijven (niet betalend)

- RubenLast edited by ruben- on Fri May 06, 2005 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ikke

Evolution

amaroK (is wel een KDE app in se, maar IMHO een fantastische music player/manager/....)

Firefox natuurlijk

Gaim

Evince

Gvim

F-Spot

Graveman

Gimp

Beagle

----------

## lodder_

irssi

bitlbee

firefox

xmms

mplayer

thunderbird

bluefish

k3b

skype

----------

## BlackEdder

gkrellm2/torsmo/gdesklets/adesklets (om resources van je pc in de gaten te houden (cpu/mem/hd usage)

opera

vlc

xine-ui

mpd (dit is echt een aanrader)

----------

## PieterB

firefox

tomboy

blam

gvim

graveman

muine

mono/monodevelop

x-chat

pan

gaim

evolution

beagle

gdesklets

pytelemeter  :Wink: 

ahja: openoffice versie 2

----------

## Q-collective

aterm

xchat

bittorrent (orginele client of azureus)

----------

## xming

irssi

links

cone

centericq

screen

vim

xming

----------

## fuge

ik kan hier alleen nog bluefish aan toevoegen voor html, php, java, enz te coden  :Smile: 

----------

## Rainmaker

daar kun je veel beter Zend voor gebruiken, zeker voor PHP.

Betaald, niet in portage, maar wel ontzettend goed. www.zend.com

----------

## Q-collective

 *fuge wrote:*   

> ik kan hier alleen nog bluefish aan toevoegen voor html, php, java, enz te coden 

 

Helemaal vergeten  :Smile: 

----------

## Froggie

Ik noem KDevelop voor de ontwikkelaars onder ons. Echt een heerlijke IDE!

----------

## theBlackDragon

hmm, m'n meest gebruikte apps:

 - urxvt (rxvt-unicode in portage)

 - emacs (emacs-cvs)

 - Firefox

 - Thunderbird

 - gmpc (xmms blows)

 - screen + irssi + ssh

 - Gaim

En misschien nog wat minder gebruikte apps.

----------

## jakamaka

```
 dev-util/colorgcc

      Latest version available: 1.3.2-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 10 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mindspring.com/~jamoyers/software/

      Description: Adds color to gcc output

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## wetter

gqview is nog niet genoemt - en echt snelle en loeke imageviewer. 

mp3 management: prokyon3 of madman 

tagging: easytag

x-chat

gftp 

scite

----------

## krolden

```
app-office/texmaker

      Latest version available: 1.11

      Latest version installed: 1.11

      Size of downloaded files: 681 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/

      Description: a nice LaTeX-IDE

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## shinadul

 *fuge wrote:*   

> ik kan hier alleen nog bluefish aan toevoegen voor html, php, java, enz te coden 

 

Voor java gebruik ik veel liever eclipse... zit in portage en anders gratis op te halen bij IBM. Tis alleen wel zwaar op de resources

----------

## Aries-Belgium

LimeWire (Java Gnutella Client) * Snelste downloads ...

Scite (Editor) * Met syntaxis herkenning ...

----------

## Felly

Blender !!!

De interface mag in het begin wat raar lijken maar laat dit je niet afschikken !!! Kijk eens op de tutorial page voor een aantal zeer goeie tutorials. Het is zeker ook aan te raden om de video-tutorials eens rustig te bekijken.

Oh, en post je eerste image hier !!  :Razz: 

----------

## garo

 *Felly wrote:*   

> Oh, en post je eerste image hier !! 

 

Liever niet, post EEN LINK naar je eerste image hier !

----------

## ikke

 *Felly wrote:*   

> Oh, en post je eerste image hier !! 

 Hier

Wat is mijn beloning?

----------

## infirit

 *ikke wrote:*   

>  *Felly wrote:*   Oh, en post je eerste image hier !!  Hier
> 
> Wat is mijn beloning?

 Een schouder klopje van een mede gentoo gebruiker  :Wink: 

----------

## JB2003

slrn in combinatie met leafnode

vim

mutt met fetchmail, en postfix

----------

## /carlito

firefox

vim

rhythmbox

gaim

edonkey

gimp

gthumb

gtkam

nvu

gnomebaker

grip

smeg

gparted

gnome-art

----------

## ikke

Revelation

----------

## Vegetarian Zombie

crack-attack & battle for wesnoth (twee _zeer_ verslavende spelletjes)

----------

## Q-collective

gltron

----------

## eniac

waar vind je f-spot in portage terug ?

----------

## nixnut

```
nixnut@hopeless ~ $ esearch f-spot

[ Results for search key : f-spot ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

nixnut@hopeless ~ $ esearch fspot

[ Results for search key : fspot ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

Zo te zien nergens dus.

----------

## eniac

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_f-spot

----------

## HermanR

Hier is  mijn lijstje:

Firefox (browser)

Thunderbird (e-mail client)

K3b (CD's/DVD's branden)

Amarok (muziek afspelen)

Digikam (digitale foto's binnenhalen, beheren en bewerken; echte aanrader!)

The Gimp (tekenprogramma)

OpenOffice.org (officepakket)

SuperKaramba (system monitor)

----------

## Po0ky

Basis install bij mij omvat:

screen & irssi & aterm

gaim (+ trilly pro emoticons)

skype

mozilla-firefox (branding: origineel icoontje in uw taskbar  :Wink: )

mozilla-thunderbird

xqf (game launcher)

Inktscape / Gimp

pornview (image viewer..)

mplayer 

xmms

adobe reader

openoffice

----------

